# T&LB Now Offers Non-stop Aerial Tram Service to the Island



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We've made some changes in the way things operate, but the RigiDuo is now up and running. Where possible, we've kept things as unobtrusive as possible (i.e., structure-wise) so as not to obscure the garden.


The RigiDuo takes people out to the island, paralleling the train running along the trestle, while passing over two trains, the lake, and two waterfalls.



The island side includes a landing that is a piece of real granite that was carved into a block. Hey, it was here when I bought the house 19 years ago and finally gets a place of honor. I'll add ramps/stairs both down to the beach and up to the bridge so the townspeople can get a better view of the trains that pass under the waterfall. The tower already had a blob of cement on the bottom and I drilled this and hammered a couple pieces of rebar through it to keep the tower upright against the strain of the cable. A stainless pully resides under the plastic cover.
[img]
[img]


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it! Nice work.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

that is great and nice to see green to


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, it would appear that old Doc Brown failed to prepare a proper Environmental Impact Study for the aerial tram landing before hauling in that 200 ton piece of granite that he had carved on commission.



A rampway attaches to this side.
[img][url="http://www.largescaleonline.com/eimages/lsolpics/Team_Member_Pics/toddalin/RigiDuo/RigiDuo_026.jpg"]http://www.largescaleonline.com/eimages/lsolpics/Team_Member_Pics/toddalin/RigiDuo/RigiDuo_026.jpg" />[/url]


The "concrete" is a piece of left over grey tile that had been cut in half. All of the framework is Plastruct and will receive a coat of paint then rust weathering.



This is styrofoam over concrete backer board. The "stones" are 3/16" basswood and will receive Patio Paint prior to the lines being grouted in with hydraulic cement.
[img]


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

This looks like a great addition to your railroad! Keep posting update pictures, I'm anxious to see how the loading platform turns out.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The architects/engineers hauled the new superstructure out to the job site today to check the fit and lay out the ramps.


Obviously, they are dealing with a tight space and the City has agreed to a waiver in the Conditional Use Permit allowing for the ramps to be a little steeper than Title 22 Building Code would allow for.


Still, OSHA stuck their noses in it and dictated that railings must now also be added to the ramps as well as the ramp-side of the loading platform.


All and all, the fit went quite well, and with the inclusion of the required safety improvements, the City bought off on the design and implementation.
New service begins in the spring.

[img]
[img]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Work continues.


The Tortoise Town Aesthetics Committee determined that a few changes would make the project look better and last longer outside.


The tower assembly received the additional hand rails and chains dictated by OSHA. 




The good Doctor determined that if the tower's metal were galvanized (with aluminum ceramic paint) it would not only last longer, but would better match the tram cars.

The walkways were also revised. The previous triangular piece set on mortar was replaced with a built-up section that resembles the main tower.



This shows the placement of the walkways. Cable (metalized thread) will be strung between the tower, turn-about, and lower platform to serve as hand rails.



Meanwhile, work continues on the power house. Locally quarried stones were added for architectural interest. These match other stonework found in various locations on the railroad and adds to the overall continuity of the layout.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday, in honor of the founder's Birthday, the construction crew completed and dedicated the new landing for the aerial tram.

In addition the the usual contractors and inspectors, many of the townsfolk came out for the dedication.














































Note that once the "wet season" begins and the lakes and rivers fill with water, the townsfolk will be a afforded some spectacular views of the various waterfalls in this area.



















Enjoy.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW, the first pic above works, but this site will not let it display nor will it let me edit it. I still don't know why this site can't operate like all the others.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the powerhouse for the RigiDuo done in styrofoam, wallboard, and hydraulic cement. I only need to glue down the roof cap and apply hydraulic cement and a railing to the landing for completion.
The entire structure was built with stuff at hand.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The opening of the new Powerhouse and aerial tram has created quite a frenzy! The press has even come out to interview the new riders.












































The curator points out the path on the map to the dude ranch located out on the island while holding the chain allowing entrance to the tram. Note that little Timothy is a bit "Leary" of the impending 25-foot drop! (Note that in operation, only one tram is at the platform at any given time allowing a view of the vingette from either side of the garden.)


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Tsk tsk... just when you've settled in at a nice quiet summer resort, a developer comes in.. _and attracts all these tourists!_ Oh well, I guess there is always something new happening at the T&LB!

Seriously, Todd, good work, full of the creative spark we've come to expect from you!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 30 Mar 2011 10:33 PM 
Tsk tsk... just when you've settled in at a nice quiet summer resort, a developer comes in.. _and attracts all these tourists!_ Oh well, I guess there is always something new happening at the T&LB!

Seriously, Todd, good work, full of the creative spark we've come to expect from you! 


Great to hear from you! You'll have to come by for open house.

Thanks,

Todd


----------

